# Haunted Houses



## Code Neophyte (Oct 21, 2009)

I know that this topic, too, was discussed at length on the old board, but without the benefit of those archives available, and in light of the following articles that popped up today:  http://www.venturacountystar.com/news/2009/oct/19/simi-shuts-familys-haunted-house-attraction and http://www.wkbw.com/news/local/64682097.html

How do you handle these in your jurisdiction?   Aside from the requirements of Chapter 4 for "Special Amusement Buildings", do you have additional policies in place, and if so, what are some of the requirements you have?

We, too, have had to shut one of these down this year.  It is not a very popular decision, but the public cannot see the overwhelming concerns for safety that are involved.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Haunted Houses

http://www.llr.state.sc.us/FMARSHAL/forms/Memos/SFMPolicyManual.pdf

page 126 - 127 of the pdf file.

Reminder, most of these policies have been recinded with the development of newer Fire Marshal Rules and Regulations. So take what you read with a grain of salt,   Like one book I read --- Who moved the cheese


----------



## Frank (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Haunted Houses

We have been enforcing it for haunted houses for several years since the 6 flags incident.

Outdoor Haunted Hayrides and Gardens are now alot more popular.


----------

